# Mysterious CVT and Fuel System Codes - Please Help!



## Aztec NEO Di (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi all,
I have a 2000 Nissan Sunny with the QG18DD engine and Hyper CVT.
Recently the car came to a halt, not because the engine had conked out but more like the transmission was slipping. The car had steadily been losing power for close to a year, but the MIL didn't light up. I scanned the ECU revealing the following DTCs: P1232 (Pressure Regulator), 0013 (Line Pressure Sen), 000b (Step Motor). These are exactly as printed out by the scanner. On researching, the P1232 code refers to Fuel Pump Speed Primary Circuit Malfunction. Some forums cite the fuel pressure regulator as the problem. Does anyone have some experience with this? Where exactly does the problem lie? The other codes point to the CVT. However, some forums point out code P1778 as indicating a stepper motor malfunction. So what really does the 000b code mean? Similarly, the P0745 code is associated with a faulty line pressure solenoid valve. So what does the 0013 code indicate? I hope someone can help with this confusing situation. Thanks. :|


----------

